
A New Clue to How Life Originated - couchand
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2019/08/interlocking-puzzle-allowed-life-emerge/595945/
======
rough-sea
I highly recommend this related podcast discussing the project to build a
synthetic cell
[https://www.preposterousuniverse.com/podcast/2019/07/22/56-k...](https://www.preposterousuniverse.com/podcast/2019/07/22/56-kate-
adamala-on-creating-synthetic-life/)

------
carrozo
Markov blankets!

------
drcode
tldr; cell membranes won't get destroyed by ocean salt if there are amino
acids around to protect them.

